# Disabled parking ticket advice required



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Despite several warnings from other users on here about Hampshire’s keenness on issuing parking tickets I have still managed to get one today on the Isle of Wight.

Because I now suffer from Arthritis I was issued with a Blue Badge this year (so I am quite new to the rules and regs).

We parked in a pay and display at Shanklin. We could have opted to park on a double yellow line in the village but I decided that this would be irresponsible even though it would be legal as the streets are narrow and I would have probably inconvenienced other drivers.

The sign on the car park clearly stated it was free for disabled for up to 3 hours. I am aware that if your not disabled you should buy two tickets but as I am disabled I assumed that even if I take up two bays its would be free. I parked away from the nearby disabled boxes as I would have stuck out and caused an obstruction. I parked in the quite frankly near empty car park at the top out of the way occupying the two end bays but not overlapping on either side nor causing an obstruction. This would mean people could get passed and I wouldn’t get blocked in.

On my return I had a parking ticket for £25 rising to £50 if not paid in 14 days on the windscreen with the reason being “Parked beyond the bay markings”. Well I don’t think I was as I was in two bays but within the markings. If it had said free for disabled in one bay I would have bought a ticket for the other bay but it didn’t.

I intend to contest this. It seems a little bit over zealous to issue a ticket to a holiday maker who is disabled at Christmas but there you go!

Has anyone been in a similar situation and if so what was the outcome? In future I will just park on the double yellow lines outside the car park or buy an additional ticket.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would get a local solicitor to write to them quoting the contents of your posting and any other gobbledy **** he can include.And point out that the signs did not say only one parking bay per person/vehicle. also saying that it is their responsibility to provide suitable parking facilities for the disabled, whether it is a car, bus or motorhome, why are they disciminating against you and your disability.
This would give you a three pointed attack. A solicitors letter;Their actions were not in accordance to the rules printed on the sign;They are discriminating against you as a disabled person.
I would be very surprised if they did not void it just this once to save face.
please let us know the result.

cabby


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Barry,
sorry to hear this, doesn't seem to be in the Christmas spirit!
Could it be that the warden didn't see your disabled badge? Perhaps it would be worth a phone call to the Council Offices to clarify what they mean by free parking for those with disabled badges.
You are actually lucky it is just £25, my daughter had to pay a parking fine of £70 because she was 10 minutes over her time because she had had a problem with one of the children after they had been swimming. It was an automatic camera taking arrival and departure times and the ticket was sent in the post.
Can you post what the outcome is?
lala


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers Cabby. Im sure I have probably broken some rule or other but I genuinely thought I was in the right and yes if I wasnt then they are discriminating a little bit. Im not sure a solicitors letter will be worthwhile as in my experience they generally cost in excess of £100 but I will carefully word my own letter and perhaps if someone has had a similar problem on here with a successful result then they may be able to help me.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

lalala said:


> Hi Barry,
> sorry to hear this, doesn't seem to be in the Christmas spirit!
> Could it be that the warden didn't see your disabled badge? Perhaps it would be worth a phone call to the Council Offices to clarify what they mean by free parking for those with disabled badges.
> You are actually lucky it is just £25, my daughter had to pay a parking fine of £70 because she was 10 minutes over her time because she had had a problem with one of the children after they had been swimming. It was an automatic camera taking arrival and departure times and the ticket was sent in the post.
> ...


Thanks

I think they must have seen the disabled badge otherwise wouldnt they have stated the reason as none payment rather than parked outside the marked bay?

I will maybe take your advice and call them for clarification as response by letter will be difficult as we will be away until mid jan. I suspect however they will only deal in writing.

Barry


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

barryd said:


> The sign on the car park clearly stated it was free for disabled for up to 3 hours. I am aware that if your not disabled you should buy two tickets but as I am disabled I assumed *that even if I take up two bays its would be free*.


Barry, this sounds like a typical case of the council car park staff never having even thought about a disabled person *with a vehicle over one bay long*, to them a disabled person is either in a wheel chair or driving one of those little cars that look like a Reliant three wheeler :x

The car park attendant has also likely been instructed to *gather as much revenue as possible *and to be fair he is hardly likely to think much about the type of person driving.

*Phone* them, *e-mail *them, and if you can *write* to them, point out that you were trying to park responsibly, and being disabled does not prevent you from buying a MH if you have the funds.

It could well be that they will in future continue with a policy of charging for the second bay occupied, *that is their right*, but *it must be made clear on the car park notice board*.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

8O If this is a council owned car park and you wish to challenge the penalty you must follow the appeal process written on the ticket. :idea:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Losos Thanks

Ah! So perhaps he didnt think I was really that disabled then cos I didnt have a little blue three wheeler car (whatever happend to them?)

Its just typical. I try and be really responsible and park out of the way and within the law keeping the van as far away as possible from other cars and hay ho! I get penalised.

Jobsworth!!!

BD


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Theres nothing worse than poor or ambiguous signage in car parks. 

However, we have a private one up the road that gets complaints in the local paper from around the world. And 99.9% of the time, i fall on the side of the clampers. Theyve done celebs, MP's and even the PM of Australia! Yet all these folk have clearly transgressed the very clear rules on the board ie DISPLAY A VALID TICKET! How hard can that be? But reams of folk dont seem to grasp this concept every year, and moan a bucketful.

And, if the rules dont seem crystal enough - theres an attendant who can put you straight, all day long. Yet still the suckers get caught.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

passionwagon said:


> 8O If this is a council owned car park and you wish to challenge the penalty you must follow the appeal process written on the ticket. :idea:


Thanks

Yes it is. I suspect the only way to deal with it is to write to them which is what it says on the ticket, pointing out I am away until the 15th Jan. I will call but suspect they will just tell me to write.

Barry


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

barryd said:


> Jobsworth!!!
> BD


Yep, we've all come across them :lol:

Might be worth noting Passionwagons advice above, since they will not respond unless it's in their format :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

will let you know how I get on.

bd


----------



## Oil-on-the-Road (Oct 16, 2009)

It is definitely worth pursuing the local council's appeals procedure and putting in a reasoned letter explaining the circumstances. When I was doing tour management I had a number of tickets issued - in some cases, I was clearly out of order & paid up - but if there was ever any doubt I appealed and almost always got a favourable response. In one case my only excuse was that I had mis-read the sign, and not bein a Londoner didn't expect parking restrictions to be in force on a Sunday - and they let me off


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

I had a ticket for not paying for 2 parking places in Street down in Somerset, we were visiting friends and couldn't park outside her house because of roadworks.
We parked at the nearest car park and bought a parking ticket for 3 hours, came back one hour later and had a ticket issued 3 minutes after we had left the van.
Obviously the jobsworth had been watching us on CTV and dived out with a ticket.
I wrote to the local council saying we had not seen the tiny notice about paying for 2 places and perhaps a little note asking us to get another ticket before leaving would have been the decent thing to do and also why had the 2 police cars on double yellow lines not been booked and also the 4 yes 4 4x4s overhanging the parking bays just like myself not been booked !!!!!
Unfortunately all i had back was a snotty letter threatening legal action and double the fine if not paid within a certain number of days.

RD


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I personally feel you are being optimistic if you feel you can get away with not having to pay for two parking bays if you were not in one box. Some councils, mine included, (Canterbury) only allow 3 hour free parking for blue badge holders in designated disabled bays in its car parks. Park in a non designated disabled bay and one has to pay despite displaying a blue badge. This is the same as parking in the hospital car parks in east Kent.

Better to park on a yellow line though not where the traffic flow will be affected. No worries then about the length of the vehicle, well not in my experience anyway!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a thought Barryd.
Did you take pics of your parking?
I always have a camera on my hip for any such disputes or scrapes. Too late now obviously if you hadn't one available at the time.

Ray.


----------



## sirgraham (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Barry you will find that you will have to pay unless they feel in a good mood as on most car parks it does say to park in between the lines and as you took up 2 parking bays you should have paid for the other. The same thing happened to me so in future i park on the road
Sir Graham


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

As an ex long term resident of the IOW I know the car park and I know the Local Authority. You must appeal by letter and use the points mentioned in the other posts. The wardens definately have targets to meet and I have appealed on two occasions and succeeded in both cases, but this was many years ago.
Good luck, rogerandveronica


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the replies. Below is a picture of the "Offending" Vehicle and the sign as well as a letter I have drafted this morning to the council.

I have opted to go for an appologetic and ignorance line rather than start spouting discrimination and outrage. At the end of the day it was a genuine mistake so its up to them now.

We shall see what happens



















_Dear Sir / Madam

On the 27 December 2009 at 13:04hrs my motorhome (reg XXXXX) was issued with a Penalty Charge Notice (IW33162003) whilst parked in Vernon Medow Car park in Shanklin. I would like to contest and appeal against this penalty charge.

My wife and I have travelled to the Isle of Wight to spend Christmas in our Motorhome. This is our first visit and we have very much enjoyed our stay.

Unfortunately earlier this year I was diagnosed with advanced Arthritis in both knees and was issued with disabled persons Blue Badge. I am afraid therefore I am new to the rules and regulations regarding use of the badge and I apologise if I have infringed these rules in your car park.

We very much wanted to visit Shanklin old village. On arriving we could have elected to park near the old village on double yellow lines quite legally. I had concerns about the narrowness of the surrounding roads and as there was a fair flow of traffic felt that it would be irresponsible to park there using my badge as I may inconvenience other drivers. Our motorhome is 7.5 metres long and taller and wider than a car so in the narrow streets near to the village it may have caused a problem.

I therefore decided to try the car park. I appreciate that there were designated bays for disabled drivers but I decided that although I could have parked on one and may have got both sets of wheels within the bay the overhang may have inconvenienced other car park users. I therefore decided to park at the top of the half empty car park and overlap on two bays. This meant that cars could easily get around me and that I wouldn't block their vision when they were parking or reversing out.

Now this is where the confusion starts. I haven't been in this situation before so on reading the sign as it did state 3 hours free parking for disabled drivers so I assumed that despite overhanging into but within the second bay, as it is free for disabled drivers and I had parked in my opinion responsibly that I would be ok. Nowhere did it say that if you overhang into a second bay that you will need to purchase an extra ticket or indeed two tickets.

If I had been warned that despite my badge I needed to pay for an extra ticket or indeed two tickets I would have gladly done so. I have photographs of both the sign and the vehicle parked which I can supply should you think this necessary.

Once again I apologise if I have contravened any rules but I don't see where else I could have possibly parked and the only other option would have been to leave and not see Shanklin Old Village which would have been very disappointing. I feel I gave considerable thought for others and parked sensibly and I thought legally. I would be happy to send you the appropriate fee for the car park if you tell me what it should have been but I feel that perhaps your Enforcement Officer was a little over Zealous in issuing me a Penalty Charge. Perhaps a warning notice would have been more appropriate.

We have very much enjoyed the Isle of Wight. It is a lovely island and its people are most welcoming. We do hope to return in the future.

Finally, we will not be returning home to until the 15 January so will not be able to deal with any correspondence until then.

Yours Sincerely

BD_


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry,

I think what the problem is re car parking, street parking and disabled bays etc etc., is that there is a minority of blue badge holders and their carers out there, who clearly abuse their blue badge status and somehow, they think that owning a blue badge entitles them to park anywhere and everywhere and this causes some authorities to clamp down on all users regardless of personal circumstances or individual cases!  Therefore, I think the safest approach in these situations is to always err on the side of caution and that way, at least you can leave your vehicle in the car park and not be worrying that when you return to your vehicle there's likely to be a penalty notice slapped on your windscreen! 8O 

I too am a blue badge holder and I appreciate so much the advantages that holding such a badge allows me and I welcome the convenience of be able to legally park in some very convenient spots - but if we were to come across a situation like Barry, we would first of all check the parking restrictions notice board in the car park (as Barry clearly did) and if we could not find a definite and concrete answer to our question and there was no helpline telephone to ring, or no car park attendant around to ask, we would defintely err on the side of caution and purchase a at least one parking ticket to cover the second bay just to be on the safe side! At least then, if we did return to find we had been issued with a parking notice, we could clearly argue the case with the authorities that we had used the FREE disabled bay for the main part of our vehicle and paid as normal for the second bay that we discovered was required to accomodate any overhang!

So - my advice (for what it's worth) to all blue badge holders is: if you ever find yourself in a situation where you are in any doubt whatsoever regarding the parking rules and regulations re parking for the disabled, then my suggestion would be to just pay as normal and save yourself all the hassle, not to mention the headache, of having to then go to the bother of trying to appeal against a hefty parking fine! :? 

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

PS I just read your post Barry and I think your letter explains your situation excellently. I am sure whoever reads it, will appreicate you did not deliberately disregard any parking regulations and I hope they decide to give you the benefit of the doubt and drop the parking penalty charge!

Good luck!  

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sonesta said:


> PS I just read your post Barry and I think your letter explains your situation excellently. I am sure whoever reads it, will appreicate you did not deliberately disregard any parking regulations and I hope they decide to give you the benefit of the doubt and drop the parking penalty charge!
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue, Intelligent good advice as always which I will follow in future. We are down south for a good couple of weeks yet so will be very careful from now on.

I will post the outcome of the letter on here for all to see. Lets hope whoever picks it up has had a good christmas and is in a good mood!

Regards
Barry


----------



## oddball135 (Jul 30, 2009)

barryd said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the replies. Below is a picture of the "Offending" Vehicle and the sign as well as a letter I have drafted this morning to the council.
> 
> ...


barryd, Good day.
At looking at your picture of your motorhome in the parking bay, I think I can tell you where you went wrong.
Your motorhome looks about the same size as mine, and I have had a few runins with councils over the years, and Im very glad to have won every one so far.
The rules on parking in a bay are very simple, if your wheels are in a bay then daft as it might sound they can not count your over hang, they dont like it, but there is nothing they can do, as long as your wheels are in a bay.
I had one council trying to get money out of me, because my front wheels where touching the white line, glad to say they losed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

oddball135 said:


> ........
> 
> The rules on parking in a bay are very simple, if your wheels are in a bay then daft as it might sound they can not count your over hang, they dont like it, but there is nothing they can do, as long as your wheels are in a bay..


I like what you're saying but do you have any evidence of this being the case?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes thanks, I see what your saying about having the wheels in the bay but I have since heard of people still being ticketed for the overhang. If you look how I have parked it I deliberately put it at the end so that anyone reversing out would be able to see to reverse and I also parked in the middle so the front end or back end wasn't sticking out so people could easily swing around the corner.

What bugs me the most is that I genuinely put some thought into the parking and thought of others and as a newcomer to the blue badge I thought as its free there wouldn't be a problem with me taking up two bays. Had I being trying to pull a fast one I would have just paid the fine. I reckon motorhomes are not popular on the IOW. there are no overnighting signs everywhere and 6ft 6 restrictions all over the place.

Barry


----------



## oddball135 (Jul 30, 2009)

"I like what you're saying but do you have any evidence of this being the case?"

Over the years I have had 4 parking tickets, and 4 times I have got off with it. Photos are all ways good, but if your in your motorhome then you will always have a camera with you.
But the easy way of finding out, is to ask a parking attendent, they will tell you or they will radio in to find out, but it is true.

Have fun


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

oddball135 said:


> "I like what you're saying but do you have any evidence of this being the case?"
> 
> Over the years I have had 4 parking tickets, and 4 times I have got off with it. Photos are all ways good, but if your in your motorhome then you will always have a camera with you.
> But the easy way of finding out, is to ask a parking attendent, they will tell you or they will radio in to find out, but it is true.
> ...


Well I've just spent a while browsing various local authority regulations and stories of assorted claims for incorrect/illegal/over zealous ticketing.
While a number of regulations clearly refer to the need for only the wheels to be within the bay markings, a number of others clearly state that vehicles must not overhang the bay.

It seems to me that one could not claim to be "parked within the bay" if one's vehicle is overhanging another bay.

So I don't believe the rules are as simple as you suggest.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Barry - Good letter and the photos make clear that what you did was responsible and considerate, unfortunately we seem to live in a world where those values don't count for much anymore  Please do keep this thread updated on the outcome, and might I suggest that for the rest of your stay in the area if possible you find the parking attendant and get his / her decision (They are often to be found lurking in some little wooden hut drinking tea :lol: )


----------



## hil26 (Jun 15, 2009)

It's not confined to the IOW and motorhomes.

Depends on the council, but I think most follow the same rule.

If you show your badge on a council car park, *you have to be* in a disabled space whether in a small car or motorhome. Although the IOW sign does say "if available otherwise use normal bay".

(bet you couldn't get the motorhome in two disabled bays anyway, most are side by side, not front to back).

Personally, I would not try and take up two disabled bays with the motorhome, as other disabled people may be looking for a space and the motorhome has disadvantaged them. I also feel that people would look at the motorhome/ think about the purchase price and wonder why I could not have paid for the ticket in the first place.

Taking up two bays means get two tickets (but again depends upon the car park warden whether he will notice the two tickets).

Small cars with badges get ticketed as well if parked on normal spaces.

Also, going back to comment about parking on the double yellow lines, I also think you will get ticketed if causing an inconvenience to other road users - there is some info on that in the info thgat comes with the blue badge.

Takes a little while to get to used to using the badge (OTT but you can get ticketed if the badge is facing the wrong way up, they need to see the dates not the photo!!!) - and I still don't park on double yellows - rather push the wheelchair from a little further away.

Have just re read the post and this councils sign leaves a lot to be desired - its says use bay if available otherwise etc. So good luck on your appeal.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

If you do get permission to park in 2 bays from either the car park attendant or someone who answers the telephone helpline, then always make sure you make a note of their name and the date and time you spoke to them! That way, if you do find you return to a parking penalty you can at least quote that information as a reference and show that you acted upon their supposedly well informed and professional advice! After all if those that are supposed to be in the know are not fully conversant with the rules and regulations of a particular car park themselves, then surely a
innocent member of the public cannot be penalised for their incompetence?????

It always pays to take a reference name or number for any kind of conversation that could result in possible repurcussions for yourselves and I personally always ensure I ask for something!

Sue


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I think you have complied with what was asked in plain terms.

Motorhomes were not excluded from parking in the car park.

You would cause an obstruction if you parked in a disabled, so made use of two bays, it stated on the board that you could park in other designated bays - it didn't mention anything about how many designated bays!

If motorhomes are not excluded, why are no provisions made, in such that a motorhome cannot fit into a designated bay, thus it would always be in contravention of the ruling that one bay per vehicle. It would be classed as prima facie, as you cannot comply without non compliance.

Also ask them if you vehicle is being discrminated aginst due to it's size as required by your disability! lol! Councils are petrified of DDA regs!

You could always complain to the media if it comes to it - ring their local radio station!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> I think you have complied with what was asked in plain terms.
> 
> Motorhomes were not excluded from parking in the car park.
> 
> ...


Good stuff thanks. I may use your ideas if it doesnt go my way. Ive sent off the original letter now so we will have to see what comes of that. The points you make seem valid and I think the DDA argument would swing it if it went that far!

Cheers
BD


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

i think im in a minority here but i think the fine was justified as two bays were used, the use of a blue badge imo will not over-ride that fact.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I do have a little sympathy with the Council as well as with barryd on this issue.

What would your view be if someone parked a Concorde sized MH in this car parking bay, or even a converted 33 seater coach?? There has to be a size limit set for vehicles at some point doesn't there?

The bays in a car park are usually marked out to provide as many as is possible in the available space (and yes that is to maximise income)

Its a bit like the rules on birthdays and pensions. My missus was borne just after the 6th April 1955 so she has to go to 65 for her pension whereas someone borne a couple of weeks earlier gets theirs at age 60 !! Tough but thats how life is.

The council are not OBLIGED to provide ANY off street parking. The parking they DO provide is a commercial undertaking to bring in revenue for the Council in order to subsidise, to a certain extent, the Council tax revenue.

Each parking bay is an "earning unit" and has the potential to earn a sum of money per hour. If you have a vehicle in one bay which prevents another bay "earning" then you should pay for both bays ! How would you feel if I had parked my car sized car deliberately across 2 bays (front wheels in one back wheels in another??)

Imagine you have a row of holiday cottages and someone turns up having prepaid for a week in one. Their party however has more people than the cottage has beds so they decide its OK to "overflow" into the adjoining cottage without paying YOU any more. "

"Its not my fault I have a large family and your cottage is too small for our use" doesn't really cut it does it?? Would you accept that situation? I expect not, so why should the Council accept you occupying two bays but only paying for one?? (or occupying two without payment just because you have a blue badge) free parking for blue badge holders is a CONCESSION NOT A RIGHT)

I appreciate that this view is going to upset some people but I would just ask you to look at what I have said dispassionately and without emotion.

What is the LOGICAL (not the emotional) answer :?

I wish you the best of luck in your mission but if the Council insist on payment then personally I don't think you have a hope in hell of winning if (when) they take you to court. Give it a go by all means but at some point you may just have to pay up, look big, and learn from experience.

Councils do not operate car parks (or any other service for that matter) as a charity 8O 8O 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Write and send by recorded delivery - that way you have responded within the 14 days.

Good point to say signs not clear - send in pics if possible to strengthen case

Take pic of blue badge of display in windscreen as possibly not easily seen by attendant (if he looked).

Most appeals are successful according to R4 programme recently, just follow appeals procedure but keep proof of what you sent and when by using recorded delivery - you can then download a copy of the signature of the recipient from the Royal Mail track and trace portal;

http://tinyurl.com/y9k7cst

Good luck, do let us know how you get on.

Dave


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Its a bit like the rules on birthdays and pensions. My missus was borne just after the 6th April 1955 so she has to go to 65 for her pension whereas someone borne a couple of weeks earlier gets theirs at age 60 !! Tough but thats how life is.
> 
> Off topic I know but just to put the record straight. Anyone born after 1950, not sure of actual date, has to wait to get their pension. There is a graduated scale and Mrs Bozzer born May 1951 gets hers in July 2012. The up side, anyone born before 1950 has to have 40 contributions to get full pension, those born after 1950 only need 30 years.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic and hope it makes Mrs Plodd feel abit better.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I see what you are saying, Mr Plodd, but you can only comply with regulations that are given or stated. Without these being stated, how can you comply?

The suggestion that they could park in any other bays was used. The trailer note, stating that two bays may be used if the outfit is too long is permitted - but if you pay the same amount as was due for your vehicle on the first. Only the outfit is one vehicle, and even if it were towing, they are paying what they did for the first- nothing as they have concessions!

As it is one vehicle, and the whole vehicle is exempt from charge by the councils' own goodwill, therefore although two bays are used, they would constitute one bay for the purposes of parking.

Had there been rulings for longer rigid vehicles, then fair enough. But there is none - all are welcome. If they wish to impose these, then they have to make it clear and transparent. 

Should four motorcycling friends park in one bay, and all pay for tickets as written on the board - should three expect a refund?

I think they have done all that was reasonably expected under the circumstances. 

Going back to your cottages - if you needed an extra bedroom, and there was another with one you would probably ask and upgrade.

If you were left a note, stating that if it was unsuitable, feel free to swap to any other cottage?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Update*

Hi All

A week or so ago I got a letter asking me to send proof that I had a blue badge. I sent off a copy straight away. This morning I received a very brief letter stating that the fine had been canceled.

Conclusion. Either the traffic warden didnt see the badge (perhaps he automatically assumed that being a MH we would be fit and able bodied) or they just wanted proof. Either way I got off.

Wont do it again though. Mind you with any luck, next stop France and MH Heaven!

Thanks for all your help

Barry


----------



## bonviveur (Jan 29, 2010)

barryd said:


> Despite several warnings from other users on here about Hampshire's keenness on issuing parking tickets I have still managed to get one today on the Isle of Wight.
> 
> Because I now suffer from Arthritis I was issued with a Blue Badge this year (so I am quite new to the rules and regs).
> 
> ...


Oh Barry I'm afraid that you, and others who believe the same, are under a misapprehension if you think that buying two tickets entitles you to two bays - it does not. Similarly if you are using two disabled bays. You also need to check to see if there are any weight limits mentioned on the car park signs otherwise they will have you that way as well. Forget Christmas - unless it says otherwise. If you want advice on how to appeal just email me at [email protected]. I have fought so many battles against these morons - and won most of them - but knowing how to do it has taken me a while to learn.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bonviveur said:


> *If you want advice on how to appeal* just email me at [email protected]. I have fought so many battles against these morons - and won most of them - but knowing how to do it has taken me a while to learn.


Don't think he needs it, but I'm sure he will be grateful for the offer, as may other such dreadful sinners. :wink: 8O :lol:

Look at Barry's post above yours! 

Dave

P.S. Mrs Zeb was clobbered a while ago. Her car was the only one on the roof of a multistorey when she left, and when she came back just five minutes over the time there was the ticket!!

There was room for approximately 100 cars on that level, but hers was still all alone!!


----------

